# Digital Multimeter



## MontanaResident (Sep 1, 2021)

I have had the same meter now for almost 40 years. The other day, diagnosing my riding mower, I saw that the negative test lead was becoming frayed. Test leads are more expensive then base model meters, that come with leads. A multimeter with more then enough functionality for the DIY homeowner for under $10, is unbelievable. My old meter still works fine, it is just the lead that is going, as good as I can remember, cost me $50 or so those many many years ago


----------



## sean donato (Sep 1, 2021)

Leads are cheap, what are you talking about mate? What meter you got? Even a lead set, in case with all sorts of clips and clamps were under $50.00 from fluke.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 1, 2021)

I went with this one. Opting for the case.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GL8BR4F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I see Flukes selling for 100s of dollars. If I used the meter more then once a month or 2, I might have splurge for a Fluke.


----------



## sean donato (Sep 1, 2021)

MontanaResident said:


> I went with this one. Opting for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah with that price, I was going to suggest a $12.00 lead set but can't beat a $10.00 meter.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 1, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Yeah with that price, I was going to suggest a $12.00 lead set but can't beat a $10.00 meter.



The lead sets are tempting. Lots of probes, clips and other useful attachments. Still I just don't use the meter often enough. The basics do most all, enough of the time.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Sep 2, 2021)

This made me lookup the fluke 177 I carry everywhere at work. Glad I don’t have to buy them.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 3, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> This made me lookup the fluke 177 I carry everywhere at work. Glad I don’t have to buy them.



As a matter of principal, I reject the cheapest and the most expensive. Best value is found somewhere in between.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 4, 2021)

Search eBay under auction and you'll get half decent new test leads delivered for a couple of dollars. You can get great Chinese Meyers now packed with features and decent leads, clamps etc for about $20. Uni-T is a decent brand. This is of coarse if your just a homeowner type and want to avoid the Fluke high end prices.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 4, 2021)

Showed up yesterday. Kinda small, and is hard to read the labels on the dial. But that is not so important as the display shows the same, and is easier to read. I was hoping the supplied leads would work with my older multimeters attachments. No luck there. Case is rather cheap, but will keep the meter clean and the leads from wandering away. All in all, a fine meter for $12.


----------



## furb (Sep 4, 2021)

Check out the Innova 3320 for $25 at Walmart. I have two flukes that are good and a Klein also. The Klein sucks so bad I feel bad selling it or giving it away. The auto range won’t turn off. The innova is small and light and checked against the flukes it’s just as accurate. I think it’s the best value out there. No case but the leads clip on to the back.


----------



## lostone (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a Fluke 87V and Fieldpiece multimeters still and have owned several other model Flukes, I bought mine back when I was a service tech. I have used several cheaper meters also with decent results. When I buy new leads I look for silicone test leads, they flex really well and last a long time.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Sep 5, 2021)

Went through this recently, had to get something super accurate for solar battery testing - a Chinese meter wasn't going to do it. I now have a Fluke 115, very happy with it.


----------

